# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Teamviewer en c#

## moa101

Bonjour,

j'ai besoin de quelqu'un pour rpondre a mes question sur la cration de mon projet de fin dtude c'est en fait un projet plus ou moins semblable a Teamviewer . J'ai dj crer un petit chat mais il 'y a beaucoup d'autre chose qui manque

j'ai besoin de savoir :
1) Comment peut on assurer une connexion entre 2 pc qui ne sont pas sur le mme domaine(Exemple)
2) Comment notre programme peut chercher un port libre pour qu'il n'y est pas de confusion 
3) Comment peut on savoir si un de nos contact est connecter (exemple)

Je serai ravis si quelqu'un m'explique comment fonctionne les logiciels comme Skype et teamviewer .

Merci d'avance  ::):  .

----------


## ram-0000

En gnral, ce genre de logiciel fonctionne avec un serveur central.

Le 1er client s'enregistre auprs de ce serveur en indiquand un identifiant (login, N de srie ou autre, peu importe), son adresse IP et son port. L'adresse IP peut aussi tre dduite par le serveur central.

Le 2eme client s'enregistre aussi sur ce serveur central (mmes paramtres).

Ensuite, le 2eme cient lance une requte de recherche "je cherche  contacter le client dont l'identifiant est "blabla". Le serveur central rpond en donnant ces informations si l'utilisateur est connect.

Ensuite, le dialogue peut tre un dialogue p2p (donc de client  client) ou bien un dialogue relay par le serveur central. L encore, c'est un choix.

----------


## moa101

A votre avis comment peut on rendre notre pc un serveur avec lequel on peut communiquer a distance est ce qu'on besoin d'un code c# o d'une configuration avec d'autres moyen

----------

